# The 50 Dumbest Things President Bush Said



## tjas (May 3, 2007)

These are so funny just read en laugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*The 50 Dumbest Things President Bush Said in His First Term*







			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 50. "I promise you I will listen to what has been said here, even though I wasn't here." —at the President's Economic Forum in Waco, Texas, Aug. 13, 2002
> 
> 49. "We spent a lot of time talking about Africa, as we should. Africa is a nation that suffers from incredible disease." —Gothenburg, Sweden, June 14, 2001
> 
> ...




















Are you pro bush? yes or no say why!


http://politicalhumor.about.com/library/blbushdumbquotes.htm


----------



## nintendofreak (May 3, 2007)

Well i dont like bush, but sadly he represents the country I live in...


----------



## tjas (May 3, 2007)

Well this is what represents us... but i guess everything is better than bush!






And yes we know he looks like him:


----------



## megatron_lives (May 3, 2007)

My favourite Bush quotes

"The most important thing is for us to find Osama bin Laden. It is our number one priority and we will not rest until we find him."
- G.W. Bush, 9/13/01

Then....

"I don't know where bin Laden is. I have no idea and really don't care. It's not that important. It's not our priority."
- G.W. Bush, 3/13/02

"I am truly not that concerned about him."
- G.W. Bush, repsonding to a question about bin Laden's whereabouts,
3/13/02 (The New American, 4/8/02)






I'm not a fan of Bush, he's more of a preacher to the US than a decent politican - but mind you most politians here are all wankers!

I don't want to say too much, there's alot of good American people on this forum and whether they like Bush or not, I'm bound to put my foot in it talking about the states!

Peace


".... In America" Bandit Keith, _Yu-Gi-Oh: The Abridged Series_





Bush quote reference http://www.buzzflash.com/contributors/2002/11/13_Laden.html


----------



## rest0re (May 3, 2007)

PRESIDENT BUSH RULES!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think he is only joking...


----------



## tjas (May 3, 2007)

21. "The really rich people figure out how to dodge taxes anyway." —explaining why high taxes on the rich are a failed strategy, Annandale, Va., Aug. 9, 2004 

and

48. "You teach a child to read, and he or her will be able to pass a literacy test.'' —Townsend, Tenn., Feb. 21, 2001


----------



## ugly_rose (May 3, 2007)

29. "I don't know why you're talking about Sweden. They're the neutral one. They don't have an army." —during a Dec. 2002 Oval Office meeting with Rep. Tom Lantos, as reported by the New York Times 

lol



			
				 The New York Times said:
			
		

> In the Oval Office in December 2002, the president met with a few ranking senators and members of the House, both Republicans and Democrats. In those days, there were high hopes that the United States-sponsored ''road map'' for the Israelis and Palestinians would be a pathway to peace, and the discussion that wintry day was, in part, about countries providing peacekeeping forces in the region. The problem, everyone agreed, was that a number of European countries, like France and Germany, had armies that were not trusted by either the Israelis or Palestinians. One congressman -- the Hungarian-born Tom Lantos, a Democrat from California and the only Holocaust survivor in Congress -- mentioned that the Scandinavian countries were viewed more positively. Lantos went on to describe for the president how the Swedish Army might be an ideal candidate to anchor a small peacekeeping force on the West Bank and the Gaza Strip. Sweden has a well-trained force of about 25,000. The president looked at him appraisingly, several people in the room recall.
> 
> ''I don't know why you're talking about Sweden,'' Bush said. ''They're the neutral one. They don't have an army.''
> 
> ...


----------



## jpxdude (May 3, 2007)

No. 2 FTW!

"2. "Our enemies are innovative and resourceful, and so are we. They never stop thinking about new ways to harm our country and our people, and neither do we." —Washington, D.C., Aug. 5, 2004 (Watch video) "


----------



## Mars (May 3, 2007)

QUOTE(jpxdude @ May 3 2007 said:


> No. 2 FTW!
> 
> "2. "Our enemies are innovative and resourceful, and so are we. They never stop thinking about new ways to harm our country and our people, and neither do we." —Washington, D.C., Aug. 5, 2004 (Watch video) "



LMAO!


----------



## Adder74 (May 3, 2007)

This man is pathetic. Sorry, folks)


----------



## Destructobot (May 3, 2007)

#30 is my favorite:

"For every fatal shooting, there were roughly three non-fatal shootings. And, folks, this is unacceptable in America. It's just unacceptable. And we're going to do something about it." —Philadelphia, Penn., May 14, 2001


----------



## ananag (May 3, 2007)

Whats sad is the people of our country voted for him...twice.

Though, Al Gore should have won the first election...

Honestly, Bush didn't know the difference between Afghanistan and Pakistan when he first came to office. He didn't know anything about the middle eastern countries (except that they had oil).


----------



## Szyslak (May 3, 2007)

This would be funny if it wasn't SO F***ING SAD.  The fact that anyone so dumb could be elected to this position (twice) says much more about the American people and the totally ruined political process than it does about one idiot from the American Oil Region of Texas.



QUOTE(megatron_lives @ May 3 2007 said:


> I don't want to say too much, there's alot of good American people on this forum and whether they like Bush or not, I'm bound to put my foot in it talking about the states!
> 
> Peace



Thanks for that view.  I like to think that there are plenty of informed and open-minded Americans whose interests aren't guided by greed or blind belief systems.

Of course, as I type this, I'm looking over at my boss who has a signed picture of Bush on his wall.  His religious beliefs clearly outweigh his perceptive abilities enough that he not only votes for an idiot, but contributes to his campaign.  It makes me die a little inside every day.

So thanks to the OP for an attempt at levity, but you'll excuse me if it really just made me throw up a little in my mouth.   

"Fool me once, shame on..."


----------



## Westside (May 3, 2007)

We both use colgate toothpastes.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (May 3, 2007)

what about 'things would be easier if i was dictator'


----------



## hanman (May 3, 2007)

what's the source for these quotes?  i always like to check transcripts for this sort of thing.  you can make anyone look like an idiot by taking things out of context.  some of these things are obviously jokes, while others just seem to be flubbed lines.  funny, none the less.


----------



## Shinji (May 3, 2007)

Heres the source of the article

http://politicalhumor.about.com/library/blbushdumbquotes.htm

Theres more bushism links at the bottom of the page XD

Ive never had faith in any Bush that was in office (please dont hurt me Hillary Clinton)...

As long as there isnt anyone who would shoot us in the face, I dont care who is in office frankly...


----------



## nintendofreak (May 3, 2007)

QUOTE(megatron_lives @ May 3 2007 said:


> I'm not a fan of Bush, he's more of a preacher to the US than a decent politican - but mind you most politians here are all wankers!




Nahh, preachers say things that make sense and are rationally correct.... Bush however....


----------



## hanman (May 3, 2007)

he's made mistakes, no doubt (the border, spending, communicating with the people), but overall, he's a damn sight better than gore or kerry!


----------



## Mucuna (May 3, 2007)

"Do you have blacks, too?" —to Brazilian President Fernando Cardoso, Washington, D.C., Nov. 8, 2001"

I remember that one in the local news! I wonder if he at least knew where he was.:-D


----------



## rest0re (May 4, 2007)

still.. president bush rules.


----------



## Caoimhin (May 4, 2007)

QUOTE(rest0re @ May 4 2007 said:


> still.. president bush rules.









 I guess you're right xD


----------



## iza (May 4, 2007)

QUOTE(jdtsm22 @ May 3 2007 said:


> This would be funny if it wasn't SO F***ING SAD.Â The fact that anyone so dumb could be elected to this position (twice) says much more about the American people and the totally ruined political process than it does about one idiot from the American Oil Region of Texas.


as i'm sure you know... it's not the people who vote... it's who the electoral college thinks that state will vote for.... which is horseshit.


----------



## Spartan-117 (May 4, 2007)

lol wow this stuff is hilarious. I wonder how many stupid things he's said in total. Did you know they sell countdown clocks that countdown how many days bush has left as president?


----------



## jaxxster (May 4, 2007)

Im so glad our country isnt ruled by a complete idiot. I dont really believe in politics, Im more for let US the people decide what to do with OUR country.


----------



## Bridgy84 (May 4, 2007)

Its to bad its only 50.  I'm sure he could fill out a list of 500.


----------



## .TakaM (May 4, 2007)

I know theres a serious discussion underneath all this, but I'd rather avoid it

one thing I will say, I was surprised the "I know humans and fish can co-exist peacefully" quote wasn't up there
and whats funny is I remember almost all of these from david letterman


----------



## spokenrope (May 4, 2007)

QUOTE(hanman @ May 3 2007 said:


> he's made mistakes, no doubt (the border, spending, communicating with the people), but overall, he's a damn sight better than gore or kerry!



What a disgusting thing to say.  The man couldn't have hurt our country more in the time that he's been in office if he had been actively trying to fuck us.


----------



## ozzyzak (May 4, 2007)

QUOTE(nintendofreak @ May 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(megatron_lives @ May 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a fan of Bush, he's more of a preacher to the US than a decent politican - but mind you most politians here are all wankers!
> ...




really? preachers make sense and are rationally correct?....I guess I'm watching/listening to the wrong preachers.

By the way, I'm in no means a supporter of Bush, nor do I know anything about politics.  A lot of those quotes are obvious jokes.  The one about the kid asking about the white house, and he says it's white.  It's a joke people.  He talks like a regular person, which I guess is a little odd for some people.  I speak not of his actions, for which he is clearly insane, but I'm sure if people followed you around for a year, you'd say some interesting things yourself.


----------



## xalphax (May 4, 2007)

nr. 10 for me

"I just want you to know that, when we talk about war, we're really talking about peace."


'nuff said.... fighting for peace is like fu**** for virginity....

what ipresses me the most is....

nobody voted for him and yet he became president 

>_>


----------



## spokenrope (May 4, 2007)

^ The thing that depresses me the most is that his approval rating is still at 28%.  Who are these 28% of the US population and why aren't they paying attention to anything?


----------



## ozzyzak (May 5, 2007)

A lot of people are old fashioned.  Some people believe it is their duty to support their president no matter what.  This is my take on it anyway.


----------



## Azimuth (May 5, 2007)

QUOTE(spokenrope @ May 5 2007 said:


> ^ The thing that depresses me the most is that his approval rating is still at 28%.Â Who are these 28% of the US population and why aren't they paying attention to anything?



evangelicals?
They would support a donkey if it bashed gays and thought abortion was wrong.


----------



## spokenrope (May 5, 2007)

Both of you make a good point.


----------



## Sefi (May 5, 2007)

Life would be too boring if everybody thought alike.


----------



## thegame07 (May 5, 2007)

What about arnold swarchenegger, I remember him saying " A gay relationship should be between a man and a women"


----------



## ozzyzak (May 5, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ May 4 2007 said:


> What about arnold swarchenegger, I remember him saying " A gay relationship should be between a man and a women"



Hey you!  Don't insult our governator!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Man what a joke we are.  We actually elected that guy.


----------



## spokenrope (May 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Sefi @ May 5 2007 said:


> Life would be too boring if everybody thought alike.



I agree, though I don't know how that's relevant to this discussion.  This isn't a matter of taste.

I think life would be much better if more people didn't simply turn a blind eye to the travesties that happen around them.


----------



## Jdbye (May 5, 2007)

LOL, this is funny! Bush sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm glad i don't live in america


----------



## rest0re (May 5, 2007)

iam with president bush. he is okay...


----------

